# MLB Opening day



## MSnowy (Apr 4, 2016)

Today is opening day for most major league teams. Good thing the Red Sox aren't opening at Fenway Park. PLAY BALL!


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow.  Nice shot and very telling.
I'll admit in front of the TPF world right now.  I AM TOO BIG OF A WUSS TO LIVE IN THE NORTHEAST!  Unless I had to of course.


----------



## wyogirl (Apr 4, 2016)

We are hard core REDS FANS in our house and we are wearing our Reds gear today!  Here's my contribution to the thread:  


Joey Votto at bat by Amanda McClure, on Flickr


----------



## fmshoemaker (Apr 4, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> Today is opening day for most major league teams. Good thing the Red Sox aren't opening at Fenway Park. PLAY BALL!


Yeah, they're here in Cleveland.  Not much warmer!  Go Tribe!


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 4, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> Wow.  Nice shot and very telling.
> I'll admit in front of the TPF world right now.  I AM TOO BIG OF A WUSS TO LEAVE IN THE NORTHEAST!  Unless I had to of course.



Thanks. Oh it's not that bad here 65*F on Christmas and 29*F on the 16 day of Spring


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 4, 2016)

fmshoemaker said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Today is opening day for most major league teams. Good thing the Red Sox aren't opening at Fenway Park. PLAY BALL!
> ...



I just watched the Boston sports news they were live in Cleveland looks a little cool.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 4, 2016)

wyogirl said:


> We are hard core REDS FANS in our house and we are wearing our Reds gear today!  Here's my contribution to the thread:
> 
> 
> Joey Votto at bat by Amanda McClure, on Flickr



Don't get discouraged, you guys have some great young talent but it will take a few years, so be patient and enjoy the ride. Votto is a great player. I think you guys will be better than what the experts think.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 4, 2016)

GO ROYALS!


----------



## fmshoemaker (Apr 4, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> fmshoemaker said:
> 
> 
> > MSnowy said:
> ...


Postponed. .....[emoji17]


----------



## wyogirl (Apr 4, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> > We are hard core REDS FANS in our house and we are wearing our Reds gear today!  Here's my contribution to the thread:
> ...


Well I hope you are right.  We aren't fair weather fans in our house but this trading season was a little heart breaking.... some of my favorite players will be batting against us now.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 4, 2016)

wyogirl said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > wyogirl said:
> ...



Well Amanda (beautiful name by the way), it is as sure as that double you captured in the OP. If it wasn't a double, it still is a sure thing in the art of the mechanical swing. 

You have Iglesias who needs to throw that hard sinker a touch more and locate his 4 seam fastball early in the count, he is a keeper for sure. Expect 15 wins from the kid. The Royals are going to regret letting Finnegan go, this kid has electric stuff and is going to solidify your rotation. DeSclafani is a 15 to 20 game winner if healthy.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 4, 2016)

fmshoemaker said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > fmshoemaker said:
> ...









I saw that, bummer. Not much better here


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 5, 2016)

*Go Tigers! *Man, we have a tough schedule in the first month. Marlins, Pirates, Astro's, Royals., Yankee's, Indians.


----------

